# Blanket Chest



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

I Just finished this for my wifes birthday, got a new toy in the carvewright machine and had to try it out


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job GateKeeper

Very hard to see the joints/seams nice job 

=========



GateKeeper said:


> I Just finished this for my wifes birthday, got a new toy in the carvewright machine and had to try it out
> View attachment 20153
> 
> 
> View attachment 20154


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Michael. Beautiful pice of work.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Job well done, well done indeed. Your wife will treasure it I am sure.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

that is the one peice of love, to me it show the total love you have for you partner, the time the finish, great work, i wanted to see more photos


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

All I can say is........ WOW! You do nice work!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*blanket chest*

Bobj3 : The joints seams are hard to see because I used an edge tech II to sand the edges instead of a jointer, as you well know trying to get a curved radius to line up with another piece of woob can be a real pain, I used a full length spline of tempered hardboard that I salvaged from some old cabinets. I made the curved panels from two pieces of 3/8 bending ply, nailing the first piece without glue to the form you see in the first picture, but only nailing it on the 1" overhang at the top and bottom. You have to pre-stress the bending ply by bending it back and forth a bunch of times to loosen it up, the second layer I glue on with titebond and staple with a furniture tacker and let it dry for 24 hrs and cut it off on the table saw. some more pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Gatekeeper

Very sharp way of getting that job done,, 

========



GateKeeper said:


> Bobj3 : The joints seams are hard to see because I used an edge tech II to sand the edges instead of a jointer, as you well know trying to get a curved radius to line up with another piece of woob can be a real pain, I used a full length spline of tempered hardboard that I salvaged from some old cabinets. I made the curved panels from two pieces of 3/8 bending ply, nailing the first piece without glue to the form you see in the first picture, but only nailing it on the 1" overhang at the top and bottom. You have to pre-stress the bending ply by bending it back and forth a bunch of times to loosen it up, the second layer I glue on with titebond and staple with a furniture tacker and let it dry for 24 hrs and cut it off on the table saw. some more pics if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 20158
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*blanket chest*

Bobj3: I missunderstood your first post, and after going back and reading it again you were saying you could NOT see the joints clearly, my mistake here are some better pictures, ( I think something happens to the quqlity when they are compressed?)


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gatekeeper

You got it right the 1st.time ,the seams are just right,,   and I can tell you took your time with them...again very neat project, one of the best I have seen..  6 stars out of 5 stars 


======




GateKeeper said:


> Bobj3: I missunderstood your first post, and after going back and reading it again you were saying you could NOT see the joints clearly, my mistake here are some better pictures, ( I think something happens to the quqlity when they are compressed?)
> View attachment 20162
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I am going to burn down my shop after seeing what you (and others) have demonstrated on this forum. I am totally amazed!

Great job!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*blanket chest*

Thank you all for the nice comments, but after working with wood as long as I have, there is no real good excuse not to do a good job. And now the Wife has decided I might be just good enough to build her some new Living room furniture, so its off to the lumber co. for building materials. hi-ho-hi-ho






























a few more in progress pics


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gatekeeper

Is this the home made CNC you use ?
If so you may want to post the plans how to make it,many would love to have one but they don't want or need a tank in the shop 

I'm sure many members would love to see the plans 
and to see what it would cost to make one...

I did drop over 2500.oo for my cnc (carvewright) and that's a bit to much for the normal home shop 


======



GateKeeper said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments, but after working with wood as long as I have, there is no real good excuse not to do a good job. And now the Wife has decided I might be just good enough to build her some new Living room furniture, so its off to the lumber co. for building materials. hi-ho-hi-ho


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

*blanket chest*

Bobj3: No that is not the machine I used to carve the panels for the blanket chest, I also have a carvewright and I used that. The machine you see in the picture is from rockcliffe machine I paid 20$ for the plans and built it from those. I paid 366$ for the hardware (steppers, drivers circuit board etc. , and it included the artsoft program. I am still trying to learn how to run it, building it was pretty simple, learning the computer for me has so far been pretty tough, I had no Idea that the info had to go through so many steps. If anyone wants to build one I can give them as much info as I have, but the capacity is only 5X12X12. As soon as I learn this one I am going to canibalize it and make a flying gantry CNC. The accuracy of these machines is awesome!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back GateKeeper

You may want to check out John's CNC machine...I/we call it the John Deer machine 

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/8375-new-build-cnc-router.html
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...d1225407479-new-build-cnc-router-img_1928.jpg

========



GateKeeper said:


> Bobj3: No that is not the machine I used to carve the panels for the blanket chest, I also have a carvewright and I used that. The machine you see in the picture is from rockcliffe machine I paid 20$ for the plans and built it from those. I paid 366$ for the hardware (steppers, drivers circuit board etc. , and it included the artsoft program. I am still trying to learn how to run it, building it was pretty simple, learning the computer for me has so far been pretty tough, I had no Idea that the info had to go through so many steps. If anyone wants to build one I can give them as much info as I have, but the capacity is only 5X12X12. As soon as I learn this one I am going to canibalize it and make a flying gantry CNC. The accuracy of these machines is awesome!!!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Man I want that Carvewright. 

I still do not get the reason for such varying views. I know a guy that got one in January and is fed up with it and has nothing good to say about it. He is computer literate and has tons of patience as shown in his work, He uses Sketchup and other CAD programs with no problems. His issue is the actual hardware itself broke already, he gets one thing fixed and than another thing goes wrong. I do not know the specifics, but it seems there is a 50-50 view on these things on a whole and many times it is the actual machine breaking down, not the software or learning curve.

Still I want one and hope it works!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I will add my praise. Really nice job. Now you will have to have it apprased for insurance reasons.


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Nick: You are right they are having a lot of call backs on the machine, as far as I can see there are two major flaws with the machine. 1. They didnt allow for a dust collection system at all 2. They have a flex shaft running from the motor to the Z truck or cutting head and there is a ton of friction as you can imagine. I have solved the dust collector problem by going through the clear cover and putting suction right at the cutting bit and it gets 95% of the dust. The flex shaft I just have to keep lubed up with teflon and silicone.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will definitely keep both those in mind if I ever get a chance to get one.


----------

